# Rick Mondragon's Intarsia method



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

I have had a request for an easy Intarsia method. Hope you can understand. Get out some oddments of yarn and practise. You can do as many bands a you like, and they can be as wide as about 6". You may change colours half way up. Break old yarn at outside edge and tie on new colour at right side and work knit (right side) to old band, pull up new colour in bar above, and keep repeating as far as needed. Good luck. Ann


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't this what he called the "sliding loop" method? I was just looking through some old Knitters books and saw this.


----------



## waquilter (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to try this when I'm home in a few days.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Isn't this what he called the "sliding loop" method? I was just looking through some old Knitters books and saw this.


Yes I think it is. I think that's where I saw it. But I've lost that issue of knitters. That will be great if you have found it. Ann


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I recall reading about this method of attaching modulars. How does it work when your intarsia pattern has an irregular shape?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Yes I think it is. I think that's where I saw it. But I've lost that issue of knitters. That will be great if you have found it. Ann


It was the summer of 2001 edition.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

the Knitter's Summer 2001 is available at $5.50.

but here is a link showing some of Mondragon's work and an interview

http://fainasdesignersstudio.blogspot.com/2010/05/todays-guest-rick-mondragon.html

need to study his work more; it is spectacular.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I recall reading about this method of attaching modulars. How does it work when your intarsia pattern has an irregular shape?


I don't see a problem. You will knit the correct number of sts. to fit the colour chart. When you have a colour change, tie on the new colour ahead of time with the magic knot and do the final adjustment of placing the knot in the correct position. Making sure that the new colour comes up through the same edge st.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

This is an interesting concept. When I use my knitting machine and want to join an already made strip to a new one being made, this is how the join is made.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

JCF said:


> This is an interesting concept. When I use my knitting machine and want to join an already made strip to a new one being made, this is how the join is made.


There was a technique that made this even easier on the Heidi's Knitting Room site. She slipped a hairpin into the edge stitch every other row, so that when you went back to pick up the edge stitches, all you had to do was grab the next hairpin and put the loop on your needle. Works like a charm. I don't see why you couldn't do this with hand knitting as well as machine knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must put this in my bucket. Love the freedom of knitting sans pattern and form.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks SO much, Ann. It works like I was picturing it. How gracious of you to do this for me (us)!
Happy knitting! Kathie


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

randiejg said:


> There was a technique that made this even easier on the Heidi's Knitting Room site. She slipped a hairpin into the edge stitch every other row, so that when you went back to pick up the edge stitches, all you had to do was grab the next hairpin and put the loop on your needle. Works like a charm. I don't see why you couldn't do this with hand knitting as well as machine knitting.


I "think" that may be where I got the idea and instruction. While I don't use the hairpins (don't have any) you are right that it works like a charm - no sewing up seams. I too have found this can be done with handknitting. Once again, saves sewing up seams.


----------

